# How fast does a tip show up?



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone knows?

Say I just finished a trip, and I exit the vehicle, rate + tip...how fast does it show up on the driver's end?

And if Uber gave me a promo (automatically applied) where it's half off rides...does the Uber driver then only earn % of what I paid or is it still time + mileage minus Uber's % cut?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Show's up immediately.


----------



## Chad C (Jul 4, 2017)

https://help.uber.com/h/8459a496-5ed2-4f9d-b15c-d8afd9ccf34f

After a trip has ended, you have 30 days to add a tip in the app, on riders.uber.com, and from your emailed trip receipt. You can also give cash to your driver instead.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

A cash tip does show up very quickly. I am still waiting on a few that said they always tip their drivers. I did have one in app last Saturday night that was very fast.


----------

